# لفتح الفيس بوك بمصر



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

لفتح الفيس بوك بمصر

نزلو ده وسطبوه من هنا


 
هيفتحلكو الفيس مشكلته الوحيده الاعلانات اللى فوق
لو اى حد بيستخدم فاير فوكس
ينزل الاضافه دى من هنا

 ويعمل بلوك للاعلانات اللى فوق مش هتظهر تانى

الموضوع منى انا يعمل بنسبة 100% وغير منقول​


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

الفيس بوك اتفك الحجب من علية خلاص يا حبى​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 يناير 2011)

اشكرك على اختيارك لى


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يناير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> الفيس بوك اتفك الحجب من علية خلاص يا حبى​



مش مع كله يا بوب عندى لسه محجوب لما بوقف البرنامج
مش بيشتغل


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 يناير 2011)

اصل عندى كان محجوب واتفك خلاص


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يناير 2011)

*الفيس شغال عندي عادي
من غير اي برامج
​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يناير 2011)

الفيس شغال ولا وقف ناو ؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يناير 2011)

*شغال عادي يا بنت العدرا
لسه مجربه ناو​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يناير 2011)

وقف يا مايكل عندى خااالص وشغلته بالبرنامج ده
ميرسى يا مينا 
وشكرا يا ميكى لردك
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 يناير 2011)

*شغال عندي عادي
ومش وقف خالص 
ومن غير برامج
ممكن يكون السبب في اختلاف الشركه
انا تبع اتصالات​*


----------



## elamer1000 (26 يناير 2011)

*الف شكر يا غالى*

*+++*​


----------



## Scofield (27 يناير 2011)

*
ولا برامج ولا بتنجان ريحو دماغكم و غيرو الdns
8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
اى استفسار انا موجود
*


----------



## esambraveheart (27 يناير 2011)

+ Cupid + قال:


> مش مع كله يا بوب عندى لسه محجوب لما بوقف البرنامج
> مش بيشتغل


*الفيس بوك برنامج عام مفتوح للكل حتي في دول الكبت الاسلامي زى السعوديه و ايران 
ضرورى  ال IP ADDRESS  بتاعك متراقب او محظور من الفيس بوك بسبب بلاغات ضدك​*


----------



## esambraveheart (27 يناير 2011)

Scofield قال:


> *
> ولا برامج ولا بتنجان ريحو دماغكم و غيرو الdns
> 8.8.8.8
> 8.8.4.4
> ...



*هههههه
عملت كده و النت قطع خالص30:
بارك الله في ايدك ياحاج:hlp:

ملحوظه :
انت كده مش بتغير  ال Ip address ......
لكن بتغير ال Service provider
​*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *الفيس بوك برنامج عام مفتوح للكل حتي في دول الكبت الاسلامي زى السعوديه و ايران
> ضرورى  ال IP ADDRESS  بتاعك متراقب او محظور من الفيس بوك بسبب بلاغات ضدك​*




الفيس بوك محظور اصلا بسبب المظاهرات


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2011)

الفيس بوك محظور الان

لسه دلوفتى حالا


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2011)

*مش شغال عندى*​


----------



## oesi no (27 يناير 2011)

*لفتح الفيس بوك مع متصفح انترنت اكسبلورر 
http://www.mediafire.com/?v8vi9rb5yoeqc37
شغال عندى 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2011)

لقيت دى لمستخدى Internet explorer
بس انا معرفش صح ولا لا انا مش شغالة بيه
اللى شغال بالفايرفوكس ينزل اللى كيربيد حطه فى اول الموضوع بيفتح الفيس عادى جدا
​


----------



## taten (27 يناير 2011)

البرنامج دة ممتاز ربنا يكرمك انا تبع شركة تى اية داتا و الفيس بوك مقفول و جربت موبينيل يو اس بى برضة مقفول


----------



## sparrow (27 يناير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *لفتح الفيس بوك مع متصفح انترنت اكسبلورر
> http://www.mediafire.com/?v8vi9rb5yoeqc37
> شغال عندى
> *​



وانا اشتغل خلاص عندي 
شكرا يا فندم


----------



## esambraveheart (27 يناير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> لقيت دى لمستخدى Internet explorer
> بس انا معرفش صح ولا لا انا مش شغالة بيه
> اللى شغال بالفايرفوكس ينزل اللى كيربيد حطه فى اول الموضوع بيفتح الفيس عادى جدا
> ​



*كده صح
شغال و زى الفل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2011)

مافيش اى حاجه شغاله معايا 
سطبت البرنامج فصلى النت 
مسحت البرنامج النت اشتغل ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2011)

www.lisp4.facebook.com​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (27 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> www.lisp4.facebook.com​



حاول تنشر علي قد لما تقدر يا مايكل ..​


----------

